# ISO jaegerschnitzel recipe that's TNT



## Katie H (Dec 18, 2011)

We have a hankerin' for jaegerschnitzel and, since this is a global community, I'm hoping someone has an authentic and yummy recipe for it.

Let me hear what you have.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 18, 2011)

Katie, I am going to my MIL's house today and I know she has made it in the past.  Most of her recipes are in her head, but I will see if I can get it for you.  I am dying for her rouladen recipe but she said I will have to come over when she is making it because it is the only way she can tell me how to make it!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 18, 2011)

Katie H said:


> We have a hankerin' for jaegerschnitzel and, since this is a global community, I'm hoping someone has an authentic and yummy recipe for it.
> 
> Let me hear what you have.


 
OMG, I'm in heaven!

Put some of this in front of me!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 18, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Katie, I am going to my MIL's house today and I know she has made it in the past. Most of her recipes are in her head, but I will see if I can get it for you. I am dying for her rouladen recipe but she said I will have to come over when she is making it because it is the only way she can tell me how to make it!


I've had several people in my life tell me the same thing, LP. "I'll call you when I start making it next time and you can come over and write it down."


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 18, 2011)

I saw one site that said the veal traditionally was not breaded and had one of two different mushroom sauces.   However, that picture Timothy posted would be easy to get down.


----------

